# First time Piggy owner, a couple of questions.



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

Yesterday I brought home my fist piggy. He is a month old and terribly sweet. I do have a couple concerns though.

I brought Kami home with a Petco brand starter kit for guinea pigs. This kit included a cage with a second level and ramp, ecotrition food, an ecotrition honey treat log, timothy hay, carefresh bedding, a water bottle, and a food dish. The food dish locks into the second tier to prevent tipping. I also bought him an igloo, liquid vitamin c, and apple wood chew sticks. I plan on getting him some more toys/chews in the next couple of days.

So here are my questions: Kami doesn't seem to want to climb up the ramp to get his food. I put him on the upper level once but he seemed nervous and slid himself down the ramp. Is there anything I can do to give him a better grip on the plastic ramp? Or is he just being a chicken?

Also, he sneezes every once in a while. Is this normal? Could it be because he is on a different type of bedding than what he is used to? Or could he have a cold? I got him from Petco and he looked healthy in the store but of course, big pet stores can't always be trusted.

Thank you for any advice/tips!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

What country are you from?
How big is his cage?
Guinea pigs really don't like plastic double tiered cages, they feel so much safer on one level to be honest. 
Iv not heard f the food brand but they should have a pellet type food rather than muesli 

One BIG thing to think about is getting him a friend. Must be same sex so no accidental babies.
He will be so much happier and more confident with company, no guinea pig should live alone as in the wild they live in family groups. 

He shouldn't be away from his mum until 6-8 weeks too 

Anyway, hope he's settling in well


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I live in the US. 
His cage is 29 in L x 18 in W x 15 in H. I know now that this is too small but I'm not currently in the position to upgrade his enclosure.
I have seen other established enclosures with multiple levels. This leads me to think he will become accustomed to it. I just want to make the transition smoother.
This is the food that came with the kit: 
8 in 1 Ecotrition Essential Blend for Guinea Pigs at PETCO
When I first looked into getting a guinea pig I was told by multiple sources that one pig would be fine by itself. I only planned for one and at the moment I really can't add another due to the small cage. Will he be able to wait a couple of months?

I feel like such a terrible mother.


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

Today I bought him a hay manger to get his hay up off the bedding, along with some flavored salt blocks to chew on, and a wood chew toy that he really seems to like. 

I plan on litter training him and then switching to fleece bedding.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> What country are you from?
> How big is his cage?
> Guinea pigs really don't like plastic double tiered cages, they feel so much safer on one level to be honest.
> Iv not heard f the food brand but they should have a pellet type food rather than muesli
> ...


Sorry, but boars are split at 3-4 weeks old 

To the OP please get your piggy a friend, they are extremely social creatures and become very withdrawn if left alone  And in 2 months it might be too late to add another boar because of hormones.

Guinea pigs often don't like ramps and it looks like you have one, I would design a cage all on one level for him because you will find that he probably won't get used to ramps.

I would also have a look about for a better pellet food for him, not sure if you can get Wagg Optimum where you are but that is a great pellet food for pigs


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

I will take the ramp out and start looking for another brand of food. 

I really wish I could add another piggy right now but I can't. The cage is already too small for one and I can't upgrade for at least a couple of months. If I have him neutered would it help with the hormone problems? How expensive is it normally to have a piggy neutered?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Why did you get a pet that you can't afford?

It really can't wait and if you can't afford to keep your guinea pig in an appropriate sized cage, with correct company and nutrition I think you should rehome him while he's still young and cute!

It's also advised not to use liquid vitamin C as a lot of pigs don't like the taste of it, and that then means they don't drink enough water and can become dehydrated very quickly.

What would you do if your guinea pig needed a vet? Treating small animals can be very expensive!


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for your concern but I have no intention of giving up an animal that I made a commitment to.

The liquid vitamin c has directions for putting it on the food, and he doesn't seem to have a problem with it. But if it is not suitable for him I will find a different kind.

Will this size cage work for two pigs? 
Midwest Guinea Habitat - Cages Re-Direct - Featured Products - PetSmart
I would buy a C&C cage but they are too wide to fit on my table. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

You seem to be mistaken. Money is not the issue with the cages. Im worrying about having to move a very large cage from New Hampshire to Colorado. Thank you kindly for jumping to conclusions though.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Precia said:


> Today I bought him a hay manger to get his hay up off the bedding, along with some flavored salt blocks to chew on, and a wood chew toy that he really seems to like.
> 
> I plan on litter training him and then switching to fleece bedding.


Don't forget to feed fresh vegetables. The piggy won't need vitamin c drops if you feed plenty of veg. They love carrots, Kale, broccoli things like that and some fruits. Apple can burn their lips on some piggies so best to avoid that or only very small amounts.

Litter training...good luck


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Precia said:


> You seem to be mistaken. Money is not the issue with the cages. Im worrying about having to move a very large cage from New Hampshire to Colorado. Thank you kindly for jumping to conclusions though.


How often will you be doing this move?


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

Thanks! Kami gets a fresh salad of mixed greens and veggies every morning. He loves the lettuce! I didn't know that about the apple though. Are there any other fruits or veggies I should avoid?

Haha, the move will be a one-time thing!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Precia said:


> Thanks! Kami gets a fresh salad of mixed greens and veggies every morning. He loves the lettuce! I didn't know that about the apple though. Are there any other fruits or veggies I should avoid?
> 
> Haha, the move will be a one-time thing!


Foods To Avoid
Unfortunately on the market today there are many foods, treats, and additives that are advertised as good for your guinea pig or even necessary to keep them healthy. These products are marketed toward guinea pigs with the sole purpose of profit and in no way are meant to improve the life of your pet. Remember the best treats for your beloved cavy are always fresh fruits and vegetables! Below is a list of products to avoid.

Products to Avoid:

Salt licks

Mineral Wheels

Yogurt Drops (Yogies)

Vitamin-C drops for water

Citrus-C treats

Seed Sticks

Snak Shak treats

Ecotrition Honey Bars

Any Kay-tee Fiesta treats including:

Berry Blend Yogurt Chips, Strawberry Flavored Yogurt Dipped Timothy Hay, Country Harvest Blend, Carrots and coconut treats, Fruit & Veggie Stick, Krunch-A-Rounds, Pineapple & papaya treats, raisins, rose hips, & papaya treats, Pumpkin Seed- Pepita Treats, Tropical Fruit and Yogurt Mix treats, etc

Dried fruit treats of any kind

Foods to Avoid

Iceberg lettuce

Potato (any kind)

Avocados

Coconut

Tomato stems or leaves

Rhubarb

Mushrooms

Onion

Hot peppers

Seeds of any kind

Cooked, dried, or frozen foods

Meat products

Dairy of any kind (including yoghurt treats sold in pet stores)

Nuts


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for the great information! 

Why are the salt licks bad? I will take his out right away!
Do the yogurt drops just contain too much sugar? Are they ok as a once-in a blue-moon kinda treat?
The vitamin drops I have can be put on top of his food, instead of in his water. He doesn't mind the taste either and eats like a pig. Should I still find a different kind of supplement for him?
And I'm guessing the honey bars have too much sugar as well? Or is the seed blend not good for their digestive system? 

Oh no! In his food blend there are raisins, dried carrots, seeds, and what looks like the occasional peanut. :scared:
Is the LM brand ok for pigs?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Precia said:


> I will take the ramp out and start looking for another brand of food.
> 
> I really wish I could add another piggy right now but I can't. The cage is already too small for one and I can't upgrade for at least a couple of months. If I have him neutered would it help with the hormone problems? How expensive is it normally to have a piggy neutered?


All neutering does is allow him to live with a sow, neutering pigs is fairly risky unless you have a very good rodent vet.

As you are moving why not look into making a C&C cage with correx as the base, that way you can build it as big as you want and when you move it can be dismantled so it is bulky


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> *Sorry, but boars are split at 3-4 weeks old
> *
> To the OP please get your piggy a friend, they are extremely social creatures and become very withdrawn if left alone  And in 2 months it might be too late to add another boar because of hormones.
> 
> ...


Sorry B3rnie you're right, but they should at least stay with breeder until 6 weeks.
I used to breed guinea pigs and at 4 weeks the babies aren't ready to leave home


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

A proper diet will ensure your piggy gets enough salt in his diet, so the licks aren't really neccessary.

The main part of your piggies diet should be hay and lots of it. Its easier to scatter it in clumps over the floor of the cage so the piggies can eat it as they move around. The veggies provide vitamin c and then a good basic guinea pig mix will bulk out their diet and provide something for their teeth to gnaw on.
There must always be hay for them to eat, its good for their teeth too.

Oh another thing you might notice if you watch your piggy carefully...is they will eat their own poo. Its not all the poops though, just special ones they do to aid their digestion. Once you have a friend for yours you will notice they will eat each others lol.
You really must get him a friend so you and the piggy can enjoy the antics they get up to such as popcorning, where they leap into the air and play chase each other.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> All neutering does is allow him to live with a sow, neutering pigs is fairly risky unless you have a very good rodent vet.
> 
> As you are moving why not look into making a C&C cage with correx as the base, that way you can build it as big as you want and when you move it can be dismantled so it is bulky


Have you looked at the link the OP provided B3rnie? Its basically a c +c cage anyway although less flexible possibly....but it can be extended


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Sorry B3rnie you're right, but they should at least stay with breeder until 6 weeks.
> I used to breed guinea pigs and at 4 weeks the babies aren't ready to leave home


Yes you're right, it's such a shame that others don't share the same opinion


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

Will that cage provide enough space for 2 pigs? 

Ok, so what I'm thinking of doing is ordering the cage (link in previous post)and then going to my local humane society to look for another male pig. Do you think they will let me bring Kami in to see how he reacts with other pigs?

(Side note: he is such a cuddler! Way too cute!)


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Precia said:


> Will that cage provide enough space for 2 pigs?
> 
> Ok, so what I'm thinking of doing is ordering the cage (link in previous post)and then going to my local humane society to look for another male pig. Do you think they will let me bring Kami in to see how he reacts with other pigs?
> 
> (Side note: he is such a cuddler! Way too cute!)


Yes that will be fine for two pigs


----------



## Precia (May 25, 2012)

Wonderful!! Thank you all so much! As soon as the new cage arrives I will look into adopting another young boar.


----------

